# Sabbath Preparations



## Mindaboo (Feb 20, 2010)

I was wondering what types of things you do to prepare for the Sabbath. We have been making changes here in regards to the Sabbath. One thing that I am personally struggling with is Monday. Not doing any work on Sunday makes my Monday mornings rather difficult. I do cook on Sunday, but usually it is a crock pot meal, frozen pizza, etc. The dishes pile up, so now I am buying paper plates and cups to get us through the day. I am trying to work toward the kids getting everything ready on Saturday night, like their clothes, Bibles in one place, etc. Yet, I still feel overwhelmed on Monday, what am I doing wrong? I want Sunday to be a day of joy, but Monday is taking away from that. 

What other things do you all do to prepare? Do you find you are overwhelmed on Monday? 

I am just curious as to what steps you all take to prepare. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 20, 2010)

Ha! We do the same re: clothes, etc. We fill the van with gas, sometimes wash it if it is really disgusting. Then we have cereal on Sunday morning to cut down on time, dishes, etc. Lunch is crock pot something or other and is the major meal of the day (dinner is sandwiches or the like), or sometimes we do a barbeque in the back yard for lunch to cut down on work for Elizabeth. (She needs a Sabbath too!)

What we need to focus on the most is preparing our hearts, and that's where we often fall down, because Sunday mornings are so hectic. Scrambling everyone into the van by 8:30 is quite often not pretty. When that is the case, you take that tension with to church, and the Word falls on stony ground. Thus I think this is a very profitable thread. Thanks!


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 20, 2010)

> Ha! We do the same re: clothes, etc. We fill the van with gas, sometimes wash it if it is really disgusting. Then we have cereal on Sunday morning to cut down on time, dishes, etc. Lunch is crock pot something or other and is the major meal of the day (dinner is sandwiches or the like), or sometimes we do a barbeque in the back yard for lunch to cut down on work for Elizabeth. (She needs a Sabbath too!)



We are working out the kinks and I think that is part of the tension. I am just trying to not stress. Buying the paper plates has helped when we remember to use them.  I don't cook much on Sunday. I usually let the kids graze a little. 



> What we need to focus on the most is preparing our hearts, and that's where we often fall down, because Sunday mornings are so hectic. Scrambling everyone into the van by 8:30 is quite often not pretty. When that is the case, you take that tension with to church, and the Word falls on stony ground. Thus I think this is a very profitable thread. Thanks!



I agree. Brad and I have been changing the day a lot. I am finding that when we do prepare getting out the door is much easier. I don't like going to church frazzled and frustrated. Monday's are the problem I enjoy Sunday and being at church and worship. I long to be at church and in fellowship with the saints. I am looking forward to hearing how others prepare.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 20, 2010)

You are to be commended for trying to follow the fourth commandment. God will give you grace and wisdom and bless you as you try- keep that in mind. Remember also, you are leading in this for your family, even if you have company or guests.

Your questions and struggles are very practical.

First, start praying when things begin to slow down Saturday night that you can begin to shift your thoughts. This can make a lot of difference, lead by example in this.

Consciously try to get any errands that will distract or create urgency for their doing on the sabbath. Get grocery items, gas, ATM runs, return phone calls, email, etc. so you can "clear the decks" of reasonably foreseeable tasks.

It helps also to ask God to help you understand the sabbath as a delight, something to look forward to if you drop into bed exhausted late on a Saturday night after having gotten many things done. Ideally, you want to go to bed well rested the night before and have your mind calmed, but go easy on yourself as you are adjusting to this.

The sabbath is a reward of rest, where you can even set aside thinking or worrying about your problems, or earning a living for a day, every single week. It will help you the rest of the week.

I've learned to prepare "sabbath meals" the night before and it has been *such* a blessing. This has given us an extra 30 minutes each sabbath to enjoy, saved money and expanded my cooking skills- I've taken lead in this by example and do this routinely now to give my wife a break.

One practical thing that has worked well is an automatic oven timer that heats the food while we are at corporate worship. I've learned how to make entire meals, often in one dish and slow cook them so they are hot and ready to eat when we come home from church ( you can also invite people over for this meal). Although the focus of the day is not on food, it seems like we have had some of our best meals then, and often there is enough for a full lunch meal and a light evening meal, re-heated, food is still very fresh.

For example, for tomorrow's sabbath, I'm planning right now to late tonight prepare beef ribs with some sort of yams or squash in a casserole dish and seal it well, store it in the refrigerator tonight. On the sabbath, I will pull it out early and put it in the oven to begin to slow bake for a time so that it stops right before we get back from corporate worship. If we stay extra long, its not a problem because the oven cuts off- it might overcook a bit from residual heat but that has not happened yet.

As far as doing dishes, I've tried to set a pattern of setting dishes aside in a contained area, each person assists in this but putting their own dishes there to contain the mess, but no dishwashing. Early Monday morning, I transfer them to the dishwasher and run it then.


----------



## Idelette (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I don't have a family of my own so I'm sure that it is more difficult with a family, but I will tell you what I try to do. I try to get everything out of the way by Saturday evening so that I don't feel overwhelmed on Mondays. And also so that I'm not thinking about those things on Sunday's that still have yet to be done. I know myself, and if I feel that there are things that need to be done....I will be thinking about them on Sundays, so I try to get those things out of the way before then!

I do my grocery shopping for the following week at the end of the previous week. For example on Fridays nights or Saturday mornings, and I try to prepare meals then for the following week. I get all my errands out of the way by then as well. I also clean the entire house and do laundry throughout the week so that by Saturday evening everything is clean and put away. And on Saturdays, I prepare my breakfast the night before, and possibly a meal for church (we have fellowship meals). I also fill up gas on Saturdays. And then I pick out what I will wear to church and make sure it's ironed and get all my things ready the night before. I also don't do anything late Saturday evenings and try to get to bed early (although that doesn't always happen). Basically, I just do as much as possible so that I'm not rushing or feeling overwhelmed, and can truly rest and focus on worship during the Sabbath.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 20, 2010)

We'll just be tackling this ourselves soon, so I'm thankful for the thread. You say Mondays are the real issue---when you prepare for Sunday, can you prepare for Monday as well? For example, when Sunday clothes are laid out, select Monday's outfits, too. Could Saturday or Sunday's meal be enough for leftovers on Monday to reduce food prep?


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 20, 2010)

One I think would help a good deal is to be a sundown to midnight Sabbath-type. That is, the Sabbath 'starts' at sundown on Saturday (preparation should be done by then) and gives you time to wind down Saturday evening. And the Sunday morning would start rather painlessly/effortlessly. There were a few times when we were moving to Canada that I worked until 11:59pm Saturday night. (Yes, that's idiocy, I know). The following day was neither restful nor a joy.


----------



## JM (Feb 20, 2010)

Do folks still wear their shoes to bed the night before?


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 20, 2010)

Still? Never heard of that one...


----------



## JM (Feb 20, 2010)

Dr. Packer mentions it in a lecture on SermonAudio.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 20, 2010)

JM said:


> Do folks still wear their shoes to bed the night before?


Be kinda hard to get the slacks on in the morning, wouldn't it?


----------



## JM (Feb 20, 2010)

They went to bed fully dressed if I remember correctly.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 20, 2010)

One thing that might also help is going to bed Sunday evening at a reasonable time.

Part of the discipline that makes the sabbath a day to cease and set apart and one you can look forward to is an orderly wind down. A calming time at least an hour before bed helps because, let's face it, the Lord's Day while a day of rest, is also a busy day. Its focus may suddenly break as you prepare for bed and it is wise to provide a gentle wind down time, a quiet time before a reasonable bed time.

If you are fairly well rested, you should have extra energy Monday morning. But don't try to defer duties so there is a pile up on Monday, get them done in advance so you are able to start the work week refreshed.


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 20, 2010)

This has been very good to read. I do make sure we have food, and try to have things planned out ahead. Part of my problem is with homeschooling and trying to get everything ready for Monday. We are so busy during the week that Saturday becomes my catch all day. I know I need to get better at starting my preparations on Monday and breaking it up throughout the week. 

I know this will take time. I do hope you guys will keep the ideas coming. When Brad was working and I was getting four kids out the door by myself I was much better at getting prepared. I would put cereal in tupperware containers and have everyone's cereal on the table ready to go. I was much better at this when the kids were younger. Maybe I need to go back to those ways.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Husband needs to lead in this, it's not easy, but ask God for a willingness to obey at whatever the cost, ask for grace, ask for wisdom. God will order and appoint your affairs and circumstances.



> Hebrews 10
> 
> 22Let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience, and our bodies washed with pure water.
> 
> ...


----------



## ubermadchen (Feb 21, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> We'll just be tackling this ourselves soon, so I'm thankful for the thread. You say Mondays are the real issue---when you prepare for Sunday, can you prepare for Monday as well? For example, when Sunday clothes are laid out, select Monday's outfits, too. Could Saturday or Sunday's meal be enough for leftovers on Monday to reduce food prep?


 
This is what I do. I don't have a family but my Mondays are taken up with work and then from 6-9 I do BSF. So I'm only home for about an hour on Mondays. That means I must make a super duper huge meal Saturday and split it three ways. I usually separate it into the different meals right after I cook it. I get all my errands done Wednesday, Friday evenings and/or Saturdays. I try to split the big cleaning on Wednesdays and Saturdays that way I'm not spending my whole Saturday running errands and cleaning the house. Laundry is usually done Friday night. Even if I have plans, it's easy to throw the clothes in the washer during lunch and stick 'em in the dryer before I head out. 

Part of it is just being mindful of your time. I have so few free evenings that I have to take advantage of the nights I have "free" to catch up during the days when I'm barely home. I'm often planning my errands a week in advance (I'm a walking planner) so I know, for example, on Wednesday I'll have time to pass by "such and such" after work which means I'll be home by 6:30 which means I'd only have time to make a "such and such" type meal and thus have to make sure I take out a certain meat on Tuesday and have it defrosted and on it goes.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 21, 2010)

There was a previous thread on the preparation of food on the Sabbath. I came to the conclusion after closely looking at this that the strictures that some might derive from Moses on food preparation, cooking and clearing up, are not as some might assume. There has been mis-interpretation by the Jews and others on the preparation of the Manna, lighting fires on the Sabbath, etc. All these texts must be interpreted in the light of "the Sabbath was made for Man, not Man for the Sabbath"

http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/cooking-preparing-food-sabbath-day-issue-non-issue-52542/

The contribution from Thomas Shephard's writings was quite enlightening:-

http://thomasshepard.org/sabbaticae.shtml

respecting the Old Covenant texts which relate to this.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it's wonderful to read what people do to prepare for Sunday -- so I'm only adding my own experience in case someone else is more in my shoes, not to be a discouragement or a contradiction to posts above. Trying to do two days' work in one would make me unable to go anywhere the next day -- I can't begin to imagine how to approach three days' work altogether. I remember that Christ told the man he healed of palsy to take up his bed and walk, though it was the Sabbath -- presumably the bed *could* have been left lying around for a few hours, or Christ could have healed him in advance so it could be taken up the day before -- but it was a work of mercy to heal him, and a work of consideration to remove the bed, and both were glorifying to God on His day of rest. That passage helped me very much with the frustration that I can't free things up more at present -- that going to church often seems like an interruption involving a huge amount of disorder and social considerations into time that could be spent thinking more directly and peacefully about God at home -- or that even when I do manage to clear things for Sunday, one or the other of us will get sick and require a lot of extra care. I am learning that the things we do to care for each other are also part of serving God and setting myself aside. Ruben tells me that one aspect of the command is learning not to take on more work (if we can help it) than one can reasonably accomplish in six days -- I always feel that reason doesn't enter it for me because it is ridiculous how much I do, compared to how much I ought to be doing. But that is helpful for me.

So though I'm trying to learn how to make things run more smoothly all the time (I'm afraid I'm hopeless at all the organisational things) and to learn how to bring social situations etc in conformity to pleasing Him on Sunday, what I specially do at this point on Sat. is that I try to watch a Blue Planet, as the beauty of creation gives so much joy as we go to worship our Creator on Sunday.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 21, 2010)

We have an electrical dish-washing machine which we fill on the Sabbath.

Sometimes in washing and drying the dishes there can be sweet fellowship in Christ. I wouldn't look upon such often/usually necessary tasks as an infringement of the Sabbath, but if any brothers and sisters do, that's fine.


----------



## Idelette (Feb 22, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> I think it's wonderful to read what people do to prepare for Sunday -- so I'm only adding my own experience in case someone else is more in my shoes, not to be a discouragement or a contradiction to posts above. Trying to do two days' work in one would make me unable to go anywhere the next day -- I can't begin to imagine how to approach three days' work altogether. I remember that Christ told the man he healed of palsy to take up his bed and walk, though it was the Sabbath -- presumably the bed *could* have been left lying around for a few hours, or Christ could have healed him in advance so it could be taken up the day before -- but it was a work of mercy to heal him, and a work of consideration to remove the bed, and both were glorifying to God on His day of rest. That passage helped me very much with the frustration that I can't free things up more at present -- that going to church often seems like an interruption involving a huge amount of disorder and social considerations into time that could be spent thinking more directly and peacefully about God at home -- or that even when I do manage to clear things for Sunday, one or the other of us will get sick and require a lot of extra care. I am learning that the things we do to care for each other are also part of serving God and setting myself aside. Ruben tells me that one aspect of the command is learning not to take on more work (if we can help it) than one can reasonably accomplish in six days -- I always feel that reason doesn't enter it for me because it is ridiculous how much I do, compared to how much I ought to be doing. But that is helpful for me.
> 
> So though I'm trying to learn how to make things run more smoothly all the time (I'm afraid I'm hopeless at all the organisational things) and to learn how to bring social situations etc in conformity to pleasing Him on Sunday, what I specially do at this point on Sat. is that I try to watch a Blue Planet, as the beauty of creation gives so much joy as we go to worship our Creator on Sunday.


 
Heidi, your post reminds me a lot of what my Pastor spoke of during a series on Biblical Marriage; he often addressed women in taking on too many responsibilities that they are simply unable to keep up. He reminded us that we are to do as much as we are physically able, and to not compare ourselves with other families or the way that other households are run. Instead, we are to accept the lot that God has given each of us individually and work with what we have. We are to do as much as we are able, and not the expectations which we have placed upon ourselves. The Sabbath was never meant to be a chore or a burden, as even the Jews today make it seem.... but rather our delight and our pleasure, the highlight of our week! And I think for most of us in this thread, I think we desire to simply do as much as we can so that we can take that greater delight in the Sabbath!


----------



## PuritanZealot (Feb 22, 2010)

> They went to bed fully dressed if I remember correctly.


Is that so people don't have to do to the 'work' of tying their shoelaces to getting dressed? That's getting dangerously close to legalism isn't it? We'd start having to be like Rabbis arguing what constitutes work and what doesn't. Didn't Jesus say certain elements overrule others on sabbath? I had always been of the assumption that enjoyment of Church, enjoyment of the day and resting in Gods word and grace were the most important things. You might not do any work on a sunday but end up having an awful day because of the stress, or do a little 'work' on a sunday and still have a beautiful day with God.
But then I suppose the law was quite clear on not doing any work....hmmm.


----------



## TexanRose (Feb 22, 2010)

With regards to dishes. Washing dishes is my least favorite chore, so I've given this one a lot of thought. 

I don't use disposable dishes for a couple of reasons, like the environmental issues mostly, but also because I just don't like them; I think a Sabbath dinner tastes much better on a proper plate with proper utensils.  Of course, this does mean I have more cleanup afterwards, especially if we've had guests (as we often do) and dessert as well. Once the meal is over and we've sung a psalm (our tradition) I usually just put all the food away and clear the table, scraping and stacking the dishes by the sink. Since I prepare the bulk of the meal the night before, I don't usually have any pots or pans to worry about, but I might have a couple of serving dishes or a crock pot which I will rinse and set to soak. I do often have help with this part--my brothers will at least carry a few dishes to the sink and help put food away--so it doesn't take more than five minutes.

Then come the usual Sabbath afternoon activities--if we have guests, there might be some conversation, otherwise the afternoon is spent with a good book, and/or reading to my boys, or reviewing catechism questions and memory verses with my 5-year-old (or often my brother will do the reading/memory work with my son). And of course I have some coffee. 

It's not till 5 p. when my brother leaves to take my 5-year old to catechism class, that I revisit the dishes...I usually set the timer for 15 minutes and just do what I can before the timer goes off. I may or may not get all of the dishes done in that time, but I get enough done that I can leave for church with a mind freed of the mental "clutter" of a messy kitchen. 

I do another 15 minutes after dinner (which we eat late, after the evening service, and usually consists of leftovers and cereal). Assuming I went into the Sabbath day all caught up--and I do think it's worth staying up a little later on a Saturday to get this done, if need be, because the mental clarity on the Sabbath is worth it--then that 1/2 hour of work, plus five or ten minutes in the morning after breakfast, is enough to have the bulk of the kitchen work complete. And I can wake up Monday morning not feeling terribly overwhelmed. 

When I'm organized and "with it" I usually have some Scripture or a psalm to memorize taped or propped up in front of the sink, to make it easier to keep my thoughts on the Lord while I do this work. However, I've been forgetting to do that lately.


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 22, 2010)

> And I think for most of us in this thread, I think we desire to simply do as much as we can so that we can take that greater delight in the Sabbath!



That is exactly my point. I don't want this to become a discussion on whether it is okay to cook or not. What I am most concerned about is whether or not my day and my attitude toward it are glorifying God or not. Brad and I are striving to keep the day devoted to the Lord, by worshipping with fellow saints, attending our church activities, singing, reading and praying with our children. Our focus on the day is changing. 

Keep your ideas coming. You are giving me much to think about.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 22, 2010)

Yvonne, that was very encouraging to read: thank you. I enjoy threads like this because I want to know if there's something I can implement (and I appreciate that the point isn't at all to be legalistic, but to give practical suggestions for those who desire to free up the day so that they can focus more on other things), but yes, often it winds up being discouraging for me because I'm so far from being able to implement what I would wish to so that was a helpful and kind reminder. I thought there might be someone else in more of my situation, where perhaps the most practical thing to prepare for Sunday is counter-intuitively _not _to rush around getting ready for it, which would make getting to church more difficult for me, but to do something restful that will be a help to focus and joy in worshipping God the next day, in spite of still having 'often/usually necessary tasks' as Mr. Tallach says, to take care of. 

Sharon's idea of washing dishes for a certain amount of time seems a very helpful one: I've done that sometimes when I've been overwhelmed with a pile of dishes -- just do what I can get done in a space of time, and work again at it later (it would at least make whatever was left over till Monday much easier to deal with).


----------



## calgal (Feb 22, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Yvonne, that was very encouraging to read: thank you. I enjoy threads like this because I want to know if there's something I can implement (and I appreciate that the point isn't at all to be legalistic, but to give practical suggestions for those who desire to free up the day so that they can focus more on other things), but yes, often it winds up being discouraging for me because I'm so far from being able to implement what I would wish to so that was a helpful and kind reminder. I thought there might be someone else in more of my situation, where perhaps the most practical thing to prepare for Sunday is counter-intuitively _not _to rush around getting ready for it, which would make getting to church more difficult for me, but to do something restful that will be a help to focus and joy in worshipping God the next day, in spite of still having 'often/usually necessary tasks' as Mr. Tallach says, to take care of.
> 
> Sharon's idea of washing dishes for a certain amount of time seems a very helpful one: I've done that sometimes when I've been overwhelmed with a pile of dishes -- just do what I can get done in a space of time, and work again at it later (it would at least make whatever was left over till Monday much easier to deal with).


 
Heidi I use Flylady's model to get things under control. She has 5-15 minutes set to do a task. I am a worrier and will stress to death if I mess up. Flylady has some useful hints.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 22, 2010)

That is a very helpful tip Gail -- I'm a worrier and a 'stresser to death' too; I hadn't thought of setting time limits (I only just figured out that I really do have to break up cleaning etc. into several days and not simply go on with something because I'm feeling all right in the moment, as it takes a toll for a couple days afterwards). I hadn't heard of 'flylady' before, but I googled and will definitely poke around on her site . Thanks.


----------



## kjat32 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is something we have certainly struggled with since God convicted us 5 years ago about Sabbaths.
I think the sundown point could be useful, since I don't know about y'all but in trying to get the house ready for Sunday I'm often up late Sat. night. Ya, I know, not bright.  What I've done is scheduled my entire week around the Sabbath, in a way. I set Mondays for my cleaning day, with certain chores that take longer (bread, baths, laundry, etc) spread throughout the week so it's more even. Monday is a bit scary, work-wise, but I find it usually doesn't matter since I consider myself having the whole day to clean, and I'm all rested up and ready to go. We're trying to homeschool too, although probably to younger children (oldest is 5) so I only schedule 4 days for school. I consider the children helping me clean on Monday as "home-ec" and if we have time, we sit down and read together, play a game, etc. I do some homeschool prep Monday afternoon/evening.
I very much enjoy a clean kitchen on Sunday morning so I do make sure (as life permits) that at least that is done by Sat night. I try to have the dishwasher empty so all Sunday dishes just go straight in, and sometimes I start it on Sunday night (starting a dishwasher is a real stretch of the definition of "work" don't you think?). We also try to have Sunday meals either prepared already or easy - Oriental noodles, for example, one of the kids' favorites. My husband is in charge of Sunday meals to give me a break. So Monday morning I wake up to some pots n pans, maybe some dishes to cycle through the dishwasher, a load or two of laundry and probably a dirty floor, unless I did it on Sat. It's really not that overwhelming then.
As for observing the Sabbath spiritually, I know we have lots to learn too. We usually spend lots more time actually physically "resting" than in spiritual study, but I expect that's because we need it with four very young children! Even my 5-yr old, who usually doesn't take naps, takes one on Sundays - he seems to need it at least once a week.

On the plus side, I have to say it is such a better way of life observing the Sabbath. Although it can be a pain to occasionally run out of milk on Sunday, the freedom from shopping/activities/etc is so wonderful! I truly don't understand why more Christians don't observe it.


----------

